# Co-codamol



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I have a query which is stupid but its bothering me.

My doctor has prescribed me a co-codamol as I was having problems with my SPD (bearly able to move in bed and when I woke up, if indeed I got to sleep with the pain).  Someone at work has made a comment something along the lines of "why don't you just directly inject your baby with harmful substances"  .

Please can you put my mind at rest, I was told to only take them when absolutely necessary which of course I have been, but now i'm terrified of what this is doing to my baby.  Surely a medically trained GP would not have prescribed something which was harmful to the baby would they?  The baby seems happy enough kicking and poking around...

I look forward to your response.

Thank you in advance.

Bev xx

Please advise me?!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Bev

We would not generally recommend taking anything stronger than paracetamol usually, however, SPD can be very painful and occasionally stronger pain killers such as cocodamol are necessary for daily life.  You have done the right thing by seeing your GP for advice and had your medication prescribed.

If you are concerned try taking paracetamol duing the day and cocodamol at bed time or on waking so you are not exposing yourself to the codeine  as much.  Bear in mind codeine can cause constipation so drink plenty and eat well!

Hope that reassures you, your work colleague was totally out of order!

Jan


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Jan

I'd rather suffer than take something which can affect the baby.  I've gone back onto standard paracetamol.

Bev


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

If the pain is really bad Bev, you suffering and being stressed is going to affect your baby more than some co-codamol.  

As Jan say's, women are often prescribed co-codamol, your baby is now well past the development stage, it's not uncommon at all.

IGNORE your work colleague, she's not the one in pain.!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Emily.

Good luck for Wednesday...

Bev xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Bev

Just to add to the reassurance that jan & emily have already given you, I was prescribed co-codamol for knee pain when I was pg- no probs....drs just told me to avoid taking the rec max dose.

Totally agree with what Jan & Emily have said about your collegue..some people

OHHHH EMILY- good luck xx

Jxx


----------

